# Reboa



## megha (Jun 23, 2014)

hello 
      can someone help me for procedure called REBOA(resuscitative endovascular balloon occlusion of the aorta)? is there a cpt code for this procedure? thanks


----------



## sdblackbu (Jun 23, 2014)

*REBOA? Catheter*

Pryor Medical Website, The ER-REBOA? Catheter is not FDA approved for use in humans.

I would review NCD/LCD regarding this product


----------



## sdblackbu (Jun 23, 2014)

*ER-REBOA? Catheter*

This catheter may be in a clinical trail situations, I could not discover Reboa by itself only as ER-REBOA and would be a HCPCS code it one is established.  As far as a surgical procedure code it would probably be an unlisted with lots of information and medical necessity to be meet.


----------



## megha (Jun 25, 2014)

thnak you so much for responding. i agree detail and a lot of information and medical necessity is needed for this procedure .


----------

